#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Fiberhome Alarme [emoji599] Dow em ONU o que pode ser ?

## cometa

Estou com uma OLT fiberhome e algumas ONUs apresenta o alarme Dow e fica com o primeiro ícone das duas esfera em azul no software ANM2000. O sinal está chegando -18dbm e -24dbm nas duas que apresentaram esse evento. 
Não interfere na navegação, mas fica apresentando o evento, o que pode ser ?
E elas estão em PON diferentes até.

----------


## thundernew

Normalmente icone azul seria de ONU nao autorizada, ja tentou excluir elas e autorizar de novo ?

----------


## cometa

Vou fazer isso, mas mesmo com o ícone em azul o tráfego do usuário fica normal e o PPPoE não desconecta. Notei que o ícone fica ascendendo e apagando na cor azul e depois fica normal.

----------

